# Man Ass



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## staxs (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*

I just want to get my tongue and mouth all up in that thing !


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*

I want one of those too.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*

I have to admit.     I've never had one


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*

I'm not too big of a mcrib fan,  I'm more of an Anus guy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*

I want a mothafuckin mcribb. Actually prob could fuck up like four of them


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh man I oded on the mcrib first day it came back. Ate three of them. Felt sick for two days. It hurt so good.


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh man, the old bait and switch. Good one!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 29, 2012)

Uh, WTF...is McRib code for something?


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow. Haha POB. Thanks for changing Angus to anus.


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Uh, WTF...is McRib code for something?



Yeah. Its code for man ass.


----------



## staxs (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome POB you took my MCRIB away !


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2012)

You guys got burned! =))


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2012)

Ted's says your all a bunch of McFags.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 29, 2012)

dammit POB   you got me


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

fuk saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkeeeeees but seriously nice ass homo


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know who's gayer. The guys responding to the man ass. Or the guy who actually googled a picture of a mans ass????


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats disgusting!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm assuming there was a picture there of something other than man ass when this thread was posted?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*



samcooke said:


> I have to admit.     I've never had one



Well you'll never know how good they are until you try one. Lmao.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I'm assuming there was a picture there of something other than man ass when this thread was posted?



Spongy I am the greatest troll to have lived. I used my moderating ninja skills for evil today.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 29, 2012)

Mods delete this thread and everyone in it!


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy I am the greatest troll to have lived. I used my moderating ninja skills for evil today.



Being staff does not give you the right to play jokes cause you can. On another hand it's funny and your bday so I will allow this and will not make a big deal about this. Maybe tomorrow I will. Lmao. Grow up pillar!!


----------



## Georgia (Dec 29, 2012)

I kind of like pobs harassing of innocent members. Just don't let it become annoying and tedious. Add pics of boobs in there to break the routine


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Being staff does not give you the right to play jokes cause you can. On another hand it's funny and your bday so I will allow this and will not make a big deal about this. Maybe tomorrow I will. Lmao. Grow up pillar!!



Thanks boss!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm speechless.


----------



## regular (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I should have known. The title of the thread is Man Ass.


----------



## Jada (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: So Sexy*



staxs said:


> I just want to get my tongue and mouth all up in that thing !



) LMFAO)


----------



## theminister (Dec 30, 2012)

LMAO! funny... happy birthday dude


----------

